# Timbre inalambrico



## rafiglou (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola muy buenas tardes! disculpen me gustaria saber como puedo hacer un timbre inalambrico, bueno mas o menos como un timbre, lo que deseo es hacer algo para encontrar el control de la television, me dejaron un proyecto y se me ocurrio que muchas personas perdemos siempre el control de la television por lo que m gustaria poenrle un dispositivo inalambrico que suene cuando yo apriete un boton, si alguien tiene un circuito o algo que me pueda ayudar se los agradeceria muchisimo es urgentisimo!


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

Mira este subtema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/proyecto-ding-light-hack-timbres-inalambricos-progreso-29928/
No es exactamente tu consulta pero puede servir. Salu2.


----------



## rafiglou (Ene 23, 2010)

Muchas gracias!!!!!


----------

